# Epoxy Grout Virgin



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

katoman said:


> On my current project the HO supplied the tile and grout. He bought a new grout called "power grout". It's supposed to be the second best grout other than epoxy.
> 
> I'm using it tomorrow, I'll post more details and how it performed tomorrow. Never heard of the stuff.......we'll see.


Power grout from Tec......hydraulic cement based great stuff......very expensive compared to other cementitious grouts.....its all we use for the showroom panels for Centura Windsor....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

katoman said:


> On my current project the HO supplied the tile and grout. He bought a new grout called "power grout". It's supposed to be the second best grout other than epoxy.
> 
> I'm using it tomorrow, I'll post more details and how it performed tomorrow. Never heard of the stuff.......we'll see.


Hope it's not in a shower. Been hearing issues with the grout not curing and washing out when the shower is used days later. :sad:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Hope it's not in a shower. Been hearing issues with the grout not curing and washing out when the shower is used days later. :sad:


Pretty sure it says on the bag do not use wet areas for ten days after.....similar to urethane


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well then confusion of a new product. This quote is from a TEC rep:
_"When I say it’s fast, I mean open to traffic in 4 hours and 24 hours for showers."_


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Well then confusion of a new product. This quote is from a TEC rep:
> "When I say it’s fast, I mean open to traffic in 4 hours and 24 hours for showers."


My bad I was thinking of the Xt line that Tec is phasing out.....duhhhh....yes the power grout is in the plastic bags and very rapid setting


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Now that I'm thinking back to a panel we did in brown power grout,there was a color bleed of almost a creamsicle orange that was blotching out of the lines. Had me nervous but it cleared up as it was curing .....that being said I just got off of the phone with my supplier and have had no issues or warranty claims since they started selling it.....thumbsup...........still like mapei ultracolor plus better.....laughing


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, performance report - Yes as stated above, it's by Tec. Really easy to mix and work with. You do have to wait about 30 minutes to wipe, and cleaned up without any problems.

And yes, 4 hrs for traffic, etc. I'd certainly use it again. This customer I will be back there next summer and I'll see how it's held up. Staining, etc.

The job is two bathroom floors, so we'll see.

And you won't believe this, but it was the exact same tile that Floormasta shows in his pictures, honest. Except I had to do a brick pattern.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

katoman said:


> Ok, performance report - Yes as stated above, it's by Tec. Really easy to mix and work with. You do have to wait about 30 minutes to wipe, and cleaned up without any problems.
> 
> And yes, 4 hrs for traffic, etc. I'd certainly use it again. This customer I will be back there next summer and I'll see how it's held up. Staining, etc.
> 
> ...


According to their 24hr cure test it is more stain resistant than spectralock pro or Urethane.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Now I'm interested in trying this out.. What is out called again?


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> According to their 24hr cure test it is more stain resistant than spectralock pro or Urethane.


i think spectralock sais 7 days before full stain resistance, so maybe after 24hours that stuff is better, but not for long


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> Now I'm interested in trying this out.. What is out called again?


Tec Power grout


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

world llc said:


> i think spectralock sais 7 days before full stain resistance, so maybe after 24hours that stuff is better, but not for long


A-HA so the test isn't exactly relevant...


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

So I'm at a loss here.. I just saw a video, as I misunderstand it, it's a cement based STAIN PROOF grout?. 

But not chemical resistant.. 

Is it like Permacolor ? Well, Permacolor is color consistent. 

Mix with water only?. 

If this is stain proof, and I can sell it like Spectralock, ... I'm sold on this stuff. I love epoxy, but sometimes , I want my life to be a piece of cake.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhQfiLyoS4U&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> So I'm at a loss here.. I just saw a video, as I misunderstand it, it's a cement based STAIN PROOF grout?.
> 
> But not chemical resistant..
> 
> ...


Little pricier than permacolor....my cost is 45 bucks for a 25 lb bag.......mix with water only........only had the one issue but it seemingly went away....time will tell I guess.....its pretty new...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Are you sure you're talking about the same stuff? Website shows a container, not bag


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

angus242 said:


> Are you sure you're talking about the same stuff? Website shows a container, not bag




It comes in a 5lb can or 10 and 25lb bags... Its a powder.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

A.T.C. said:


> Angus, in your opinion, will this urethane hold up as well as an epoxy, in a restaurant application?


Is this going in the lobby or kitchen area of the restaurant? I just did some tile repair work on a restaurant in the lobby area and used Spectralock, I am not a tile person and it was easy to mix and install. In the lobby they are usually not as hard on it as they are in the kitchen, so Spectralock will work fine. In the kitchen area I've seen grout deteriorate over time. I'm not sure if it's the cleaners they use in the kitchen or what, a lot of times they spill grease in the kitchen so they might use degreaser to clean it up, that could be hard on the grout. Not sure if Spectralock can withstand that, but if it's in the lobby they will just use ordinary soap and give it a light mop, so Spectralock will work fine. 

I commonly repair tile baseboard falling off on restaurants because they are always too cheap to use any form of tile backing. They just put the tile right on the drywall or OSB, so it always falls off later.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've had some real good responses on my Facebook also. This grout is not good for water and there are issues with the additive.. I'm sticking with Spectralock.. I have not had any issues other than sometimes in too tired to mix it and clean it . But it's a commercial rated grout , perfect for kitchens, animal clinics and even pools, yes, it's perfect to use underwater.. .


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Kenn, it's going in the bar area, behind the bar, not in the customer section. I've decided to go with the Quartzlock 2 urethane, because I don't want to have to mix a whole batch of epoxy. It's about 100 SF. It's a rather upscale Italian place, so not that much grease, and they only use soap and water for cleaning.

As far as the coving, I had planned on removing 6" of drywall, and replacing with Hardibacker. I usually use Durock, but I'm going with 1/4" Hardibacker for height considerations on the floor.

It's funny, I called 8 local suppliers yesterday, 4 of them tile supply houses, and NONE of them had even heard of urethane grout.  Joys of living in the boondocks.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Buy a full unit.. Its enough for 100 sft.. Don't be cheap


----------

